# Using 1/2" shank bits in 1/4" routers?



## baronr (Oct 12, 2008)

Hello. I just received a gift of a dozen miniature router bits. They are beautiful and I want to use them, but all of my routers are designed to take 1/4" shank bits. Is there any way I can convert my current routers so that I can use this beautiful new 1/2" shank bits?

Thanks much!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi baronr

What's brand name and model number of your router 

========



baronr said:


> Hello. I just received a gift of a dozen miniature router bits. They are beautiful and I want to use them, but all of my routers are designed to take 1/4" shank bits. Is there any way I can convert my current routers so that I can use this beautiful new 1/2" shank bits?
> 
> Thanks much!


----------



## baronr (Oct 12, 2008)

I have two routers--a sears and a Bosch--both take 1/4 inch bits.

I can supplyi exact models if that's necessary to help you.

Thanks much!


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi baronr,

If both routers are only for 1/4", meaning they only have a 1/4" collet. You'll need a router that has both 1/4" and 1/2" collets. 

I can't answer for the Bosch, but for sears, if it has both collets, it's just a matter of switching them out. They simply unscrew.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Don't even consider an adaptor, even if such a thing exists. As Ken has suggested, a 1/2" router is the way to go, they normally come with a reducer sleeve to 1/4", these are safe. Sleeves are also available to go from 1/2" to other sizes, including the European 8mm.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

To beat a dead horse a little more... LOL !
Are you saying you can simply unscrew the current collet and screw on a 1/2" collet in its place ?

Will this also work for Ryobi routers ?


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

baronr said:


> Hello. I just received a gift of a dozen miniature router bits. They are beautiful and I want to use them, but all of my routers are designed to take 1/4" shank bits. Is there any way I can convert my current routers so that I can use this beautiful new 1/2" shank bits?
> 
> Thanks much!


I'm puzzled ! The miniature router bits are 1/2" ? I'd assumed if they were miniature they'd be 1/8"? There are solutions for that.

If they really are 1/2", you need a bigger router. Even if you could find a way to put a 1/2" collet on, 1/4" routers are not powerful enough for most 1/2" shank cutters.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Router Forums - View Single Post - Adapt 1/4" router collet to 1/2" bit

==========




istracpsboss said:


> I'm puzzled ! The miniature router bits are 1/2" ? I'd assumed if they were miniature they'd be 1/8"? There are solutions for that.
> 
> If they really are 1/2", you need a bigger router. Even if you could find a way to put a 1/2" collet on, 1/4" routers are not powerful enough for most 1/2" shank cutters.
> 
> ...


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Router Forums - View Single Post - Adapt 1/4" router collet to 1/2" bit
> 
> ==========


Hi Bob

Granted that it is feasible, but if I were doing that shank reduction, I'd want to do it between centres rather than just holding it in a chuck, to ensure maximum accuracy. The end result is going to be spinning at anything up to 30,000 rpm and any misalignment, either because it is off centre or because the new OD isn't good to a thou or so, will result in vibration. It's not a job for a casual metal machinist, even if it is relatively straightforward in concept.
It would need doing by a regular machinist, accostomed to precision turning and, ideally, cylindrical grinding. I'd also think the original collet holder shank could well be hardened. If it is soft enough to turn easily, it will soon score in use.
There is still the power issue, as well. Using it with smaller bits might be OK but 1/4" routers will struggle with bigger ones.
A s/h 1/2" router would be a better option.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Duane867 said:


> To beat a dead horse a little more... LOL !
> Are you saying you can simply unscrew the current collet and screw on a 1/2" collet in its place ?
> 
> Will this also work for Ryobi routers ?


It would depend on the Ryobi model number. If you read your manual it should tell you.

George


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

" between centres " that's how I made it 

One bit in the chuck and the other on a live center..

It's right on the button and spins very true at high speed...but it's not for everyone..and your right, a router with a 1/2" collet is the best way to go..but like they say any port in a storm..


===========




istracpsboss said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> Granted that it is feasible, but if I were doing that shank reduction, I'd want to do it between centres rather than just holding it in a chuck, to ensure maximum accuracy. The end result is going to be spinning at anything up to 30,000 rpm and any misalignment, either because it is off centre or because the new OD isn't good to a thou or so, will result in vibration. It's not a job for a casual metal machinist, even if it is relatively straightforward in concept.
> It would need doing by a regular machinist, accostomed to precision turning and, ideally, cylindrical grinding. I'd also think the original collet holder shank could well be hardened. If it is soft enough to turn easily, it will soon score in use.
> ...


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> " between centres " that's how I made it
> 
> ...


Hi Bob

I actually meant between two centres. I.e., open the chuck fully and use a centre in the headstock taper with a drive dog, as well as the live centre in the tailstock. The chucks aren't always absolutely true for precision work, particularly if the jaws have ever been removed.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Isn't that why we use dial indicators ?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

My jaws are tight 


====



istracpsboss said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> I actually meant between two centres. I.e., open the chuck fully and use a centre in the headstock taper with a drive dog, as well as the live centre in the tailstock. The chucks aren't always absolutely true for precision work, particularly if the jaws have ever been removed.
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Router Forums - View Single Post - Understanding collet replacements / extensions

===


----------

